# Fruit trees are in at Costco!



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

For those of you with a Costco in the area, check it out to see if the fruit trees are in. They were in the Vancouver (WA) store I was in today. 

I've bought trees there before and they have done really well for me. As in, they were big, healthy trees with generous root systems, bare root, and they took off and grew well. Due to unfortunate goat incidents, some of the ones I planted several years ago that should be bearing, were severely pruned back and will take a little longer to produce, while the ones I planted last year should, hopefully, bear a light fruit crop this year. Fingers crossed.

This year I added 6 various cherry trees. At 10.99 each for semi-dwarf, I couldn't pass up a chance to get a few Bing-type, as well as the white or yellow sweet cherries that taste so good and are a little less attractive to the birds. Can't remember all the names and it's too dark and cold for me to go out and write them down tonight, but I'm a very happy camper. :happy: Now I just need to dig 6 new holes tomorrow. I hope my hands are up to it.


----------



## patience (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I had planned on going by Costco this week.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, you are the bomb! I will check out costco.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry I am not clicking that link on a two post member... in truth it looks suspiciously like something that really shouldnt be here on HT... I do hope I'm wrong.

I.S.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There was a post above IM's and it's now gone and so is the poster. It was someone spamming. Just letting you know so IM's post will not make you go, "Huh?"


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

We will check out our Costco thanks. How do the bare roots do if there is still a freeze or two left and several frosts? We need to get some going but the cold has us concerned and not wanting to waste time and energy.



Owl


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

This is the perfect time to plant them. They are dormant and the freezes/frosts won't hurt them. Or, you can store them in a cool/cold, dark place until closer to Spring if you have ground too frozen to stick a spade in. Not sure what part of OR you're in, but if you're on the rainy side, plant 'em as soon as you can get them.

I'm kind of wishing I'd also bought the apricots and more plums...might have to make another trip.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Angie, thanks for the explanation on the deleted post. I WAS scratching my head for a minute there, seeing as how I didn't see a link and I have WAAAY more than 2 posts, lol (though not nearly in your league yet).


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I wonder if they take orders for people who want like 40 or 50? I will have to call...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We have a Costco. They just got in another order of snow shovels and winter gloves  But I WILL go back when spring is more than just a memory.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> We have a Costco. They just got in another order of snow shovels and winter gloves  But I WILL go back when spring is more than just a memory.


LOL - sorry, Ann. I hear you're getting another winter blast. I suppose I shouldn't say that we are supposed to be at 54Âº and sunny tomorrow, with more sunshine for the next few days. :whistlin:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> LOL - sorry, Ann. I hear you're getting another winter blast. I suppose I shouldn't say that we are supposed to be at 54Âº and sunny tomorrow, with more sunshine for the next few days. :whistlin:


Oh, It's okay  I'm just happy the sun found a place to hide out! It sure hasn't been showing it's face around here lately. I'm thinking that when it DOES show up, the little flames freeze off and it goes off to hide again 

I did get all the seed catalogs out the other day and start to plan. That Costco has fruit trees is GREAT! I sure hope it's not just a regional thing and that our local plans on the same deal. This is the year I plant cherries and plums. I SWEAR it's going to happen!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, we haven't seen much of the sun this winter, either. I'm just surprised that after our pre-Thanksgiving blast of cold and snow, it's been mostly just really wet. I wouldn't have minded having some snow while I was off work - now that I'll be going back soon, it'll probably finally start in a'blizzard.

I've been really impressed by the fruit trees from Costco - lots of roots and good sized trees. 10.99 is a huge bargain price for that quality of tree. I bet they will eventually have them at your store, just later than here in the usually fairly mild PNW.


----------

